
Ask HN: What is the best tool to check for vulnerabilities in a REST API? - nkkollaw
I&#x27;m also interested in vulnerabilities in web apps in general, but as all my apps ultimately do their server-side stuff through an API, I should probably check that, first.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something for Mac, or that works&#x2F;can be compiled for Mac, preferably.
======
brudgers
Probably the best tool is monitoring. Connect a honeypot to the internet and
watch how the attackers attack.

Good luck.

